# How do I change the oven hood?



## simplykirk (Sep 29, 2007)

Our kitchen is being redone and I have to remove the old oven hood and replace it with a new one once they have installed the new kitchen. Does anyone know of any DIY sites or videos where I can get some basic help with what I need to do here please?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 30, 2007)

simplykirk said:


> Our kitchen is being redone and I have to remove the old oven hood and replace it with a new one once they have installed the new kitchen. Does anyone know of any DIY sites or videos where I can get some basic help with what I need to do here please?


  I found in the past when you take the old one out it pretty much tells you how to  install the new one but you can take a pic of the new one and pics of the old one and post it here. Lots of experienced people here to help you out.
 Forgot to mention every hood fan I have ever purchased has instructions and in fact beleive or not I actually understood them on the last one I did...


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Kirk:
The big box stores will be happy to fill you in on the exchange, recommend the proper tools and connections for the project too.
Glenn


----------

